# Guitar oil/wax



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Has anyone has a bare wood guitar that they've oiled and/or waxed?
Did you use just oil or wax, or both? 
Any product recommendations? 
I'm almost finished my wee project and nearly at the sanding and finishing stage.

:wall: (closest thing to a headbanger smiley!)


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I have done something similar for work and done projects which required a similar finish 
(I also made a guitar but never finished it)

Depends on what wood you've used really......

But personally I like the finish of teak oil and if you want to wax after just a natural no stain wax would be my preference 

But tbh I wouldn't wax, I would just leave it oiled and top up every so often


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Wood is sycamore body and oak neck. This one is mostly practice with some wood I had. Plan on doing another with something more exotic now I know what not to do!


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Oil will be nice and give a nice colour difference between the two
Just watch on the neck how unstable oak is
Could twist/cup/bend


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Shug said:


> Wood is sycamore body and oak neck. This one is mostly practice with some wood I had. Plan on doing another with something more exotic now I know what not to do!


Makes a change from Alder/mahogany/maple!! If the neck is glued, I'd want to avoid oiling around the joint as it may affect the glue. I remember from my woodwork lessons many years ago that unfinished wood was to be treated with sanding sealer prior to waxing etc. Not sure if that's still the case though. I'd certainly want to avoid big changes in humidity if the neck is not sealed with something.


----------

